# Looking to gain weight.



## Steve088 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys. Im a newcomer in all of this haha. Well im 23 Y/O, 6.5" and have been around 9.5 - 10 stone for the past like 5-6 years, so im really slim. Up till now i've never really been a big eater (didnt eat breakfast, snacked on crisps, nibbled at tea) and im looking to put on weight big time! im wanting to be an average weight for someone my height. I could do with some help on how to gain weight.

As of 2 weeks ago this is my new diet:

Morning - full bowl of porrage oats with whole milk (now adding 50g's of raisins)

Dinner - 2 random pies or pastys...

tea - either spag bol, hot pot, bangers n mash. (sundays is a roast)

Supper - full bowl of porridge oats with whole milk (50g's of raisins)

Snack - A banana, chocolate bar, iron bru,

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated guys, thankyou.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

At that weight and height mate I'd get anything down you for the time being. I'm 6ft 3 and 12 stone and feel skinny so I know where your coming from. The best advice anyone can give you is to check the nutritional section of these boards and read as much as possible. Your gonna have to force feed yourself and it isn't nice at all mate, but as a fellow skinny, you've just got to do it.

Wish you all the luck anyhows, keep at it mate. :beer:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

milk my man 6 or so pints a day ontop of 5-6 small spred out meals garantee youll put weigh on


----------



## Steve088 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, Riddar - Yeah, thanks mate thats what im trying to do at the mo just get anything down i can haha.

Thanks johnny i love my whole milk, so drinking over 6 pints should be easy enough.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

2 bagles, 100g peanut butter.... 130g carbs, 45g protein, 1100 cals. That and a pint of whole milk should put some meat on your bones


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

3 servings of mammoth2500 ed in water inbetween 3 meals (920cal each and not filling :thumbup1: )


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you want to put on just "weight" or muscle.

Mcdonalds will put weight on you but you will look like sh1t.

Are you going to the gym?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SORRY BONE HAD TO GO LAST NIGHT!

What i was trying to say was that unless you have just trained-at which time you can assimulate upto 100g of protein due to body needing it--your body will not accept more than 40g of protein it will stress your liver out without benefit.Further more you are better to eat slower release proteins and whole foods/veg than just shakes,though the oil may or may not slow down metabilzation of whey protein



BONE said:


> mate start to maske your own shakes with whey protein,oats,olive oil and eggs. Easy to get 75g protein and 1000kcals, use full fat milk. 3 times a day and you will grow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MMM,well i would need to get out all my nutrition books,from my studies of years gone by to find it exactly,however,you can often tell by the smell out of your ****!(not being funny here).I think you may have lost sight that you cannot live on roids and poor overall diet and not pay a price one day.I have used every stack you could name and GH and clen and paid the price too,i have seen friends come and go due to life choices in my 33 years of gym work.I keep nutrition high and at 48 still deadlift over 500lbs and bench overf 350lbs,i am abit fatter than i would like but i am off gear(6yrs now).gonna do anavar and lose 50lbs soon.I think we may have got our wires crossed buddy,just be kind to your body so it may give long service.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Also that lad was confused as hell,too early for him to use i and other posters thought.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Listen buddy it works for you and you look great,we just have responsability to those we advise to give them the best advise poss-----**** at one point my diet was coke/nubain and protein/mct oil--i am still here just !!!died once though!!



BONE said:


> I respect your post and that your in the game so long, i hear what your saying but i just disgaree that your body can only absorb 40g protein in one sitting, im also saying that a good body can be built on mainly shakes or 50/50 not having to eat 6-7small meals a day. And you can supplement with the other vits and minerals you need


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you know what gear he was on and bodyweight at time?



BONE said:


> 08.00 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 50g oats, 1 banana and peanut butter (blended into a shake)
> 
> 10.30 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 70g oats or 1 Banana and 150g pineapple or 2 Bananas.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

BONE said:


> 08.00 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 50g oats, 1 banana and peanut butter (blended into a shake)
> 
> 10.30 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 70g oats or 1 Banana and 150g pineapple or 2 Bananas.
> 
> ...


That's what he needs as the diet the op posted had nowhere near enough protein in it, the changes IMO i'd make to this diet are

8am 5-6 egg omelette with cheese then a banana

10.30 same as you put at 8am

4pm 1 half tin tuna on seeded bread

PWO 60g whey, waxy maize starch

23.30 same as or casein shake with peanut butter

I'd keep the rest of the diet the same as quoted


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> SORRY BONE HAD TO GO LAST NIGHT!
> 
> What i was trying to say was that unless you have just trained-at which time you can assimulate upto 100g of protein due to body needing it--your body will not accept more than 40g of protein it will stress your liver out without benefit.Further more you are better to eat slower release proteins and whole foods/veg than just shakes,though the oil may or may not slow down metabilzation of whey protein


----------



## Steve088 (Jan 25, 2012)

Whoa, loadsa suggestions. Thankyou guys for the advice! so what i seem to have gathered from this is kinda what im eating now, but coupled with some regular shakes? i've got a holland & barrets near where i live. Anyone know the best type to get from there? or any other place to get them from?


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

Sup mate im 6.2" and was around 12 stone about a year and a half ago. I'm 14 stone now and I found I started to make good gains when my training improved and started to eat much more that I was used too. I also took true mass which work well for me so good luck anyway.


----------

